# Please Critique for me



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I know that different browsers affect the look of sites. Could you please look at the following and see if you see problems. Be kind though! 

http://www.mrskerrett.com/forum/trial.html

If you see any major layout problems in something other than IE and Firefox could you post a pic


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It looks good in Firefox 3.0.13 and linux Konqueror 4.10.4. 
Got a 404 with http://www.mrskerrett.com/forum/educationalsupportbargainingunit.html 
and 
http://www.mrskerrett.com/forum/plantsupportbargainingunit.htmll
Very appealing layout and colouring.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

LOL I forgot to upload those pages! Thanks. If you hit Login it will take you to a forum. How does that look? I have disabled registrations for now though.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

jrs said:


> If you hit Login it will take you to a forum. How does that look?


The forum design itself looks fine, but I find that there are too many sub-forums.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

everything looks great to me!
http://www.mrskerrett.com/forum/smf/index.php

not sure my browser , ask when hubby gets home lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looks good in Firefox 3.0.13.

In IE 7.0.6001.1800 when you go to http://www.mrskerrett.com/forum/smf/index.php?action=help the menu bar (home/help/etc) becomes misaligned and is overlapped by the search field.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Not sure if any people use safari anymore...but in safari 3.2.1

But the bottom banner doesnt move and if the text is more than the white box, the banner and text over laps.


































As you can also see in some of these pics, for the pages where there are a lot of tabs on the top (ie, under district committees, there is Coordinating committee, political action etc). When there is a lot an a second line is required, the second line overlaps about 1/4 of the first line. THough this problem can be fixed just be making the browser bigger so that everything fits on one line, so I am not sure how important of a problem it is.

lastly, when I go to registration information, the bullets on the left hand side overlaps the white box of which the information is contained.









other than those, everything looks good. 

I apologize for the size of these pics...dont know how to shrink them :/


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the input everyone, that is exactly the type of feedback that I was looking for.

ameekplec - I am using IE 8.0.6001. The IE 7 error that you have found is an interesting one that I will report to Simple Machines.

Hitch 
- I will see if I can find something which will correct the bottom overflow in Safari.
- The screen resolution/monitor size differences are a nightmare for coding. I tried a lot of different things (compression, making fluid etc) and then finally gave up and had to settle on a minimum screen resolution. 
- I am not sure if the registration page info is a safari thing but I will double check on that one.


EDIT: I just tried Firefox 3.5 and it overflows on the bottom of the pages too! Now I have to figure out how to fix that


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I believe that I have corrected or debugged all of the problems people have mentioned except for ameekplec which is more of a source code glitch.

Does anyone else have suggestions or see problems?

Thanks


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks good in Safari 4.0.3 (5531.9)

Recommendation: Check the spelling of "CalEndAr" on the "District Calander" tab...


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

LOL  

Spellin aint nevor bein my strong point!!!!


----------

